

Arduino Based Kegerator - cykho
http://www.andrewparisio.com/2013/04/arduino-based-kegerator-keezer-build.html

======
bliker
nice one! I am currently working on a similar project with raspberry pi. From
previous experience with beer. I recommend using flow sensors with integrated
liquid sensor. Foam can be a big factor for some beers.

